# Starting FET after 2 fresh cycle BFNs and 41 - any hope..........



## kathyandadrian (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies

This year we have had 2 fresh IVF cycles, although I am 41 we have had a very good response and on both occassions we ended up with frosties  

We went to Care yesterday and had a meeting with our consultant who has suggested that we do FET next.

We have decided to start this on my next cycle - can anyone say if they had a better success with doing a natural cycle or if the had success with progynova/kliovance?

Just confused and worry that taking HRT can affect success of the cycle....................

Due AF around 22nd Oct - anyone want to be a cycle buddy??

Kathy x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I've only ever had natural FETs (2) so can't comment regarding medicated FET although with regards to success, there is little to no diference.

With both natural FETs I found the whole process far less stressful and obviously less invasive than the fresh IVFs.  

With our first I did have the HCG trigger injection to time in my ovulation with the clinic....they'd scanned me through cycle and then when saw dominant follie, just before cd14, I had trigger shot and ovulated cd15 and them embies transferred couple days later (they were day 2 embies).  Although my progesterone levels are good naturally I was still prescribed additional support through 2ww.

With our 2nd FET, I had the scans again but when went for scan on cd14 I'd actually ovulated that morning (which I knew before she scanned as I could feel it - get very strong pains and symptoms) so did't have the trigger shot....but my womb lining was just a little bit under what they like (they like to see minimum of 8mm) so I was prescribed Climeval (spelling) which is HRT to help thicken womb lining.  HRT is oestrogen and it's oestrogen that is produced by the developing follicles and which thickens the womb lining which is why it's used during treatment.  Went back for another scan and womb lining was up to 8mm so had transfer day or so later which worked out cd18 and I continued to take the Climeval throughout the 2ww, along with 2 shots of HCG as additional support.

Both FETs resulted in chem pgs/early mc's which is the furthest we've got through treatment (although have had natural mc's).

So whilst my FETs were "natural" I still did have some additional meds, including HRT.

I think it really is up to you and your consultant to decide.  What they feel is best for you in terms of if you have very regular cycles and ovulation, fitting in with their timescales etc......but in respect of success, there is really no difference at all.

Best of luck
Natasha


----------



## Lifetime (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Kathy

I am also hoping to do a natural FET this month - AF due around 26 October. I was supposed to have the transfer this month but have lining and fluid issues. I am very fortunate to have a 14 month old daughter through a previous natural FET and highly recommend it. I echo what Minxy said, I feel it was much less stressful and relaxed! I am told the success rates are very similar either way, a natural trf is more likely if you have a regular cycle.

It would be great to be cycle buddies, if my scans dont look good this month tho the cons are suggesting another hysteroscopy 

xx


----------



## MichLou (May 6, 2009)

Hello Kathy,

I am 38 and had one fresh cycle resulting in 14 fertislised eggs.  Like you we responded very well to the surprise of our consultant I think who kept mentioning my age.  I have had two medicated FET cycles and as you can see below the 2nd resulted in a BFP  .  I am now 12 weeks and due to have our scan on Wednesday very nervous but I am sure all will be ok.  I am not sure whether a natural or medicated cycle is best but I found both my cycles a lot less stressful than a full cycle and it worked for me.

Good luck with what ever you choose  

Michloux


----------

